# Planning to buy a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ100



## emperor_black (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone has this camera? What's your take on it? The things that sold me the most were:
- Able to zoom while shooting video. 
- 1080i HD quality movies. So, I can leave my DVD camcorder at home.
- 24x zoom. I probably will never need this much zoom, but its good to have. 

However, I'm not too thrilled that the AVHCD movies cannot be played on Mac.


----------



## emperor_black (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm planning to place the order on Amazon either today or tomorrow. Anyone know of any good sites with deals?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2010)

OP Requested Closure


----------

